# Henry, Millie and their new Dogsinstyle Collars!



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Henry and Millie showing off their new collars that they got yesterday!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pics.! They are both just gorgeous! It seems like everyone's getting new collars....yeah! :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Very nice! They look so regal!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Great collars! And beautiful dogs! I want new collars now....hmmm... LOL


----------

